# my new malt baby! name?



## msbean (Aug 27, 2007)

ok, so basically it's 99% there, but i am waiting for this vacation wknd to end so that i can get the deposit sent and make it official!

but here's the news - i talked to tammy at tajon maltese about a week ago when i was looking for a new baby to add to my family, and at first i was looking at the maggie/boots girl (SO CUTE, gonna be a TINY), but she told me about another little girl not on the puppies page that is one week younger and also very small. her personality is sweet, playful but not too dominant (good fit for my two) and she is the cutest thing i've ever seen! ok i'm probably biased :blush: she is the sibling of the flower child/boots little boy on her puppies page. she is currently 1 lb 6 oz at 11 weeks and i will be flying to pick her up! 

here are the pictures that tammi sent me (they're kinda fuzzy but she's very busy so i'm just grateful she took the time to take these pictures):












i just love her :wub: and tammy has been so great responding to all my questions! 

the question is, what do you ladies think is a good name for this little tiny girl? 

my favorites so far:

bubbles
mochi
boo (like the little monsters inc girl)
dot (like the little ant in a bug's life)

any opinions on the names so far? any opinions for even cuter names? thanks!!


----------



## msbean (Aug 27, 2007)

oops here's the other picture, for some reason it didn't link to the first post:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Bubbles would go well with Brie. Sounds like her personality too.
Is Brie still a pup? She looks like it in her pic. THe puppy is precious!
Tammy has lovely maltese.


----------



## msbean (Aug 27, 2007)

> Bubbles would go well with Brie. Sounds like her personality too.
> Is Brie still a pup? She looks like it in her pic. THe puppy is precious!
> Tammy has lovely maltese.[/B]


thanks cutecosy! i have to say i think your babies are the ultimate in cute! just love those babydoll faces! 

i was thinking the same too about bubbles and brie - sounds good together 

brie is 5 yrs old, she's a middle-aged woman lol!


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Wow, that puppy is beautiful! So adorable! :wub: I agree with CuteCosyNToy, I think Bubbles would be a great name! :thumbsup:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I say let's wait till she's home and see what name pops up that fits!!!

Anytime someone asks for names, one of my favorites is always Pookie. But Bubbles is cute, too, if you want a name to go with your other malt.

That little girl is so adorable!!!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I like Bubbles a lot. I also like "Dot" because she's so little and I think of a "dot" as something small ... and she can be "Dottie", too. 

She is such a doll... just precious! Several members here have pups from TaJon and they are beyond adorable. That's so great that you're flying out to get her. How totally perfect!! Keep us posted!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033: Congratulations to you!!!
I love Tammy's babies, they are so beautiful..
Good Luck,
ANDREA :biggrin:


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Wow how cute is she! :wub: I also think Bubbles is a cute name for her.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

She is so darling!!! I am glad you are flying to Tulsa to get her. I enjoyed my short visit with Tammy when I went to get Hope. It was well worth my time to fly there and the cost of the trip wasn't all that much more than the shipping cost + no worries for me! I always name my pups before I get them, except for Sassy whom the breeder named. When she came to us at 6 months the name just fit perfectly and we didn't change it. Tammy was calling Hope "Baby Girl" and when we agreed to get her Tammy started calling her Baby Hope. By the time she came to us a week or so later she was getting used to her name.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Ohhhh she is way to adorable!!! I vote for Dot!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> She is so darling!!! I am glad you are flying to Tulsa to get her. I enjoyed my short visit with Tammy when I went to get Hope. It was well worth my time to fly there and the cost of the trip wasn't all that much more than the shipping cost + no worries for me! I always name my pups before I get them, except for Sassy whom the breeder named. When she came to us at 6 months the name just fit perfectly and we didn't change it. Tammy was calling Hope "Baby Girl" and when we agreed to get her Tammy started calling her Baby Hope. By the time she came to us a week or so later she was getting used to her name.[/B]


Susan, I wish you'd post some pics of darling Hope. I haven't seen her in such a long time!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh she is sooo cute! I like the name dot. I cant' wait to see more pics of her!


----------



## msbean (Aug 27, 2007)

> I say let's wait till she's home and see what name pops up that fits!!!
> 
> Anytime someone asks for names, one of my favorites is always Pookie. But Bubbles is cute, too, if you want a name to go with your other malt.
> 
> That little girl is so adorable!!!!![/B]


i think that's a great idea! sometimes you just see the puppy and boom! a name just pops into your head. 

it's funny i call my little brie 'pookie' all the time it's oneof her nicknames!


----------



## msbean (Aug 27, 2007)

> I like Bubbles a lot. I also like "Dot" because she's so little and I think of a "dot" as something small ... and she can be "Dottie", too.
> 
> She is such a doll... just precious! Several members here have pups from TaJon and they are beyond adorable. That's so great that you're flying out to get her. How totally perfect!! Keep us posted![/B]


hi kalli! that's why i like "dot" too - it seems to befit her tiny little stature! 

i am definitely flying out to get her - she is so small and tammy would never let one of her tinies go by cargo, which i think is great.


----------



## msbean (Aug 27, 2007)

> She is so darling!!! I am glad you are flying to Tulsa to get her. I enjoyed my short visit with Tammy when I went to get Hope. It was well worth my time to fly there and the cost of the trip wasn't all that much more than the shipping cost + no worries for me! I always name my pups before I get them, except for Sassy whom the breeder named. When she came to us at 6 months the name just fit perfectly and we didn't change it. Tammy was calling Hope "Baby Girl" and when we agreed to get her Tammy started calling her Baby Hope. By the time she came to us a week or so later she was getting used to her name.[/B]


hi msmagnolia! tammie is actually meeting me at the airport - i have read enough about her on this forum to know i can trust her, and so i don't have to rent a car and drive out to her place. i would have loved to tho!

you'er lucky your flight was only a little more than the cost of shipping - mine is WAY more because there are no direct flights from boston to tulsa and it's also so last minute! it's totally worth it tho 

i love your babies, they like all the others on this forum are too cute for words, and it's obvious that everyone here takes SUPER good care of their angels!


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

All of my dogs were named by their pictures. Bubbles and Dot are both adorble for a maltese.

Izzy was tiny too. She was the same weight at that age and sooooo precious your gonna love holding her.

Congratulations on your new Puppy! 

Leslie and Izzy


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

AWWW She is sooooooo cute! I think *Dot* is THE cutest name ever and even cuter that you thought about the name from "A Bug's Life" --one of my favorite movies!! LOl, the baby looks like a little tiny dot...I love the name! : )


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=430698
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh My God - Brie looks like a tiny baby girl ..

I love Bubbles and Brie :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I love both the names, she is jsut darling :wub: I had named Matilda before I got her, fit her perfectly. Looking forward to more posts


----------



## msbean (Aug 27, 2007)

> All of my dogs were named by their pictures. Bubbles and Dot are both adorble for a maltese.
> 
> Izzy was tiny too. She was the same weight at that age and sooooo precious your gonna love holding her.
> 
> ...


Hi Leslie! I named Brie by just looking at her pictures too. I just can't decide what's right for this little one though! 

How big is Izzy now? She looks like a small little one! Brie was even lighter at 12 weeks old (only 1 lb 2 oz!) but her build was different - she had a very slight, fragile body and this little dot/bubbles girl is cobby and chubby  I can't wait to see her grow up! 

Thank you!


----------



## msbean (Aug 27, 2007)

> AWWW She is sooooooo cute! I think *Dot* is THE cutest name ever and even cuter that you thought about the name from "A Bug's Life" --one of my favorite movies!! LOl, the baby looks like a little tiny dot...I love the name! : )[/B]



hi andrea!!! that's precisely the reason i like dot too! so far as i know, i have't met any other maltese named dot so i thought it would be a cute tag for her  thank you, and your little luci is lovely!!!!


----------



## msbean (Aug 27, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=430699
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hi lenna! love your little angel! brie is definitely my tiny baby girl  i like to keep her in a puppy cut so she looks young always. people always think she's puffy's little sister but i say no, she's already 5! 

i do love the combo of bubbles and brie. i think i am going to maybe follow 2maltmom's advice and wait until i see her in person to see which one fits the best!


----------



## msbean (Aug 27, 2007)

> I love both the names, she is jsut darling :wub: I had named Matilda before I got her, fit her perfectly. Looking forward to more posts[/B]


hi matilda's mommy! your little matilda is just a gorgeous princess, isn't she! love those dresses and those pink glasses  

i look fwd to more posts from you too!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

What a cute new baby!!!! Any of the names that you suggested would be very cute! Personally, I think that Bubbles would be an adorable name for your new baby girl!!! :wub: :wub: Safe travels to get her!!! :biggrin:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Oh I just love her!!!!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: I love "Dot" too--seems the most fitting. Cute...can't wait to see more pics of the little sweetie!


----------



## msbean (Aug 27, 2007)

> What a cute new baby!!!! Any of the names that you suggested would be very cute! Personally, I think that Bubbles would be an adorable name for your new baby girl!!! :wub: :wub: Safe travels to get her!!! :biggrin:[/B]


hi missy and maggie! thank you! it seems like bubbles and dot are the favorites here - mine too! i'm kinda nervous about traveling with her, especially since there's no direct flights, but it seems like everyone else travels just fine with their babies so it should be ok! 

i will definitely post up pictures when she is here! which will be late friday!


----------



## msbean (Aug 27, 2007)

> Oh I just love her!!!!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: I love "Dot" too--seems the most fitting. Cute...can't wait to see more pics of the little sweetie![/B]


hi there! aww look at little ollie! is he doing any better with the grooming problems (that's ollie, right?) i see you'er in the boston area - do you ever go to any maltese meetups? i haven't yet, but i think that would be fun!

i'll have pictures up maybe saturday


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

PUPPY PERFECTION :wub: . My name choice is Dot . Sarah


----------



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

Omg....what an adorable doll baby...she is soooooooo cute :wub: I think dot fits her well.Brie just doesnt seem to look like a 5 year old...she resembles a puppy :blush:


----------



## msbean (Aug 27, 2007)

> PUPPY PERFECTION :wub: . My name choice is Dot . Sarah[/B]


thank you sarah! your dogs are lovely! i think dot is becoming a winner here... if i see her and she looks like a dot, dot it will be!


----------



## msbean (Aug 27, 2007)

> Omg....what an adorable doll baby...she is soooooooo cute :wub: I think dot fits her well.Brie just doesnt seem to look like a 5 year old...she resembles a puppy :blush:[/B]


hi krish's mom! i can't see your avatar right now for some reason but hi to your little krish as well! 

brie does seem like a puppy doesn't she? i keep her in a puppy cut so maybe that's part of the reason


----------

